# Jurassic plastic...Matchbox 109



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

This is one of the other recent models that has been taking up space on my work bench, its the very old 1/32 scale Matchbox Me 109E.

This was not my kit instead it was handed to me by a non-modeler and I was asked to build it for him, this kit was started decades ago and nearly all parts had been removed from the sprues and had been placed in plastic bags in preparation of assembly but as it turned no glue was actually put on any of the parts (I was lucky!). All the parts were accounted for and I was able to build it even though I had quite a time trying to figure out what some of the crudely molded small parts were since the Matchbox instruction drawings were not drawn to the same standard as one might see in a modern Tamiya kit.

I had no choice but to use the kits decals and was concerned they might fracture when put into water because of their age but they went on the model without the slightest problem!

The owner wanted the model built with the pilot figure in the cockpit and the wheels in the up position because the 109 will be displayed hanging from the ceiling. I did not bother with much weathering on the upper surfaces but went ahead and did the pre-shading and oil streaks on the lower surfaces.


































Agentsmith


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I think it came out well. Especially your weathering on the belly.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

An old dinosaur building an old dinosaur? :lol:

Carl-


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I love the stand!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

John P said:


> I love the stand!


Cup John, it's a C-U-P. Gees, put your glasses on! :tongue:


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks very much for the comments!

Yes the cup used as a stand is pretty cheesy but I did not want to risk damage to the model whilst taking pictures...it was not my model to damage.


Agentsmith


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Looks good. The old Matchbox kit was, in many ways, more accurate than the Hasegawa E.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Nick!

What really stood out on this older kit was the extreme surface detail, the panel lines were WAY too wide and deep and the fabric detail on the control surfaces was poorly done but IMHO the overall shape of the model captures the look of the Me 109E quite well, with modern more accurate decals this could be made into a really nice looking model.


Agentsmith


----------

